# Good keyboards



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

I am currently living in an apartment and am looking for a good electronic keyboard (new or used). I'd prefer to spend no more than about $300. I've been playing piano for about 15 years and so sound quality and action are obviously my top priorities. I tend to prefer lighter action, though of course weighted (88) keys are a must. I only really care about the grand piano sound, but good electronic piano, harpsichord, and organ (incl jazz organ) settings are definitely a plus. Portability is also a concern. Which models do you guys recommend?


----------



## Turangalîla

I wish I could give you more help (I don’t know very much about keyboards at all) but I applaud you for looking for weighted keys! Let’s see what others say.


----------



## tdc

I don't know all the details of different models or anything but I would just get the best Yamaha you can afford, generally they are better than Casio or other low end models I know of. For that price you aren't going to get anything outstanding, but in that range I think most of them will be smaller anyway (better portability). Most models have similar key action to pianos now and come with different instrument settings.


----------



## Jaro

I don't know where you are located but I bought my first (still practising on it) piano on gumtree by accident buying other thing on that occasion. It was clearing the house for sale due to death (I know sounds scary  ) but piano supposed to go for charity and I got it for something like £150. Can't tell now. So, if you are not in hurry you might find something... or advertise on as many pages as possible you are looking for some because many people have it as furniture or piece of rubbish in their garages (such a waste).

I am too starting slowly looking after some piano, and I hope there will be some good advice coming here  

Ps. I understand your situation b'cos I am in similar one right now, that digital piano is a must for now, but I heard in many occasions from our fellow forum piano enthusiasts, some of them really advanced in our chosen instrument to play, that nothing can replace the real piano. 

Anyway, good luck with looking, and don't forget to share your findings here... I will as well when I get some new knowledge/information.


----------



## flamencosketches

I love my Yamaha P115, but I think it was more like 700-800, so perhaps a bit out of budget.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Jaro said:


> I don't know where you are located but I bought my first (still practising on it) piano on gumtree by accident buying other thing on that occasion. It was clearing the house for sale due to death (I know sounds scary  ) but piano supposed to go for charity and I got it for something like £150. Can't tell now. So, if you are not in hurry you might find something... or advertise on as many pages as possible you are looking for some because many people have it as furniture or piece of rubbish in their garages (such a waste).
> 
> I am too starting slowly looking after some piano, and I hope there will be some good advice coming here
> 
> Ps. I understand your situation b'cos I am in similar one right now, that digital piano is a must for now, but I heard in many occasions from our fellow forum piano enthusiasts, some of them really advanced in our chosen instrument to play, that nothing can replace the real piano.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with looking, and don't forget to share your findings here... I will as well when I get some new knowledge/information.


Playing a digital instrument once you've learned to play a normal piano is easy enough. Transferring in the other direction is far harder to do convincingly. If you want to be able to play both kinds it's unquestionably better to lay your foundations on a standard instrument.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

tdc said:


> I don't know all the details of different models or anything but I would just get the best Yamaha you can afford, generally they are better than Casio or other low end models I know of. For that price you aren't going to get anything outstanding, but in that range I think most of them will be smaller anyway (better portability). Most models have similar key action to pianos now and come with different instrument settings.


Yeah, I was thinking that a Yamaha sounds about right. I had one at home before moving (forget the model, but it was a bit pricier than what I'm looking for) and it served very nicely.

Could anyone recommend a Yamaha model that I can get (used) in or near my price range?


----------



## Festus

Try Craigs List, local yard sales, talk to neighbors, local neighborhood web-sites, used music store, ...
If sound quality and action are a top priority it may be difficult to find those in a lower priced keyboard.
Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Phil loves classical

My cousins-in-law have a $1000+ digital piano with weighted keys (forgot the make), but I'm still disappointed with its response when I play it. The sensitivity is just not there. I'm thinking just go with your budget for Yamaha or Casio. I doubt it would make a significant difference. You can spend more and still not get what you are looking for.


----------



## Eclipse Noire

If this is still relevant for you. Take a look at the Technics SX-P50. The keyboard action is excellent. Sound quality wise it's not so great but ok. You could use the midi out and play a VST instrument for better quality. 
This is by far the cheapest solution I can think of.


----------

